# im Möbelhaus gibt es jetzt ausziehbare Garderobenhaken x2



## armin (26 Juli 2010)




----------



## syd67 (27 Juli 2010)

diese haken moecht ich auch


----------



## tommie3 (27 Juli 2010)

Gibt es die bei Ikea?


----------



## Rocky1 (28 Juli 2010)

Wo gibt es die zu kaufen ???
Ich danke Dir für die schönen Bilder.


----------

